# Wie exakt ausloten ?



## Kampf_Karpfen340 (30. Juli 2017)

Hi,
wie kann man die Tiefe so ausloten, dass nur das Vorfach der Montage auf dem Grund liegt ?

Gruß Paul


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie exakt ausloten ?*

Ohne Lotblei loten.
Pose (Feststell) oder Stopper (Durchlauf) Stück für Stück tiefer stellen.

Legt sich Pose um - liegt das Lotblei auf Grund, je nachdem wie viel vom Vorfach du aufliegen haben willst, wieder entsprechend flacher stellen.

Mit:
Lotblei an Wirbel/Schlaufe, solange absäuft, ist zu flach gestellt - wenn gerade auftaucht hat man die Tiefe am Wirbel/Schlaufe ..


----------



## Riesenangler (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie exakt ausloten ?*

Noch kein Vorfach einbinden. Statt dessen das Lot in die Schlaufe am ende der Montage einhängen. Und dann so loten, das nur die Antenne der Pose aus dem Wasser schaut. Dann lot gegn Vorfach tauschen und fertisch.


----------



## Bibbelmann (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie exakt ausloten ?*

Ich hab das bisher immer nur halb hinbekommen, weil ich zu unsauber geworfen habe. Ne Marke auf der Schnur oder die Schnur in den Clip einhängen hilft mir ungemein genau den gleichen Platz anzuwerfen...


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie exakt ausloten ?*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Ich hab das bisher immer nur halb hinbekommen, weil ich zu unsauber geworfen habe. Ne Marke auf der Schnur oder die Schnur in den Clip einhängen hilft mir ungemein genau den gleichen Platz anzuwerfen...



Und wenn du anstatt dessen, ein Haushaltsgummi auf die Spule machst, nachdem du die perfekte Distanz ermittelt hast, kann im Notfall auch ein stärkerer Fisch über die Bremse gehen!
Leider musst du dann aber wieder deine Distanz finden, aber mit nem dicken Fisch im Kescher lässt sich das verschmerzen.

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie exakt ausloten ?*

Zudem schont so ein Gummi die (dünne) Hauptschnur, wenn ein Beifang-Brocken (Karpfen etc.) am leichten Posengerät schlagartig abmarschiert

--> am/im Clip fixiert kann sich die Schnur dann eventuell abzwicken, wenn sie schnell bis zum Einklemm-Anschlag abgezogen wird

--> während ein  Gummi auf der Spule schön "puffert" bzw. schnurschonend weggerupft wird (oder eventuell sogar reißt und ganz wegfliegt, wenn er dünn genug gewählt wurde).


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie exakt ausloten ?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Noch kein Vorfach einbinden. Statt dessen das Lot in die Schlaufe am ende der Montage einhängen. .


Stimmt, ihr Feinangler nehmt ja keine Wirbel.

Ich hab kleine Wirbel ganz gerne zum unkompliziert schnellen Vorfachwechsel..

Kein Wettkämpfer, normaler Flussangler...


----------



## Zander Jonny (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie exakt ausloten ?*

Ich bin mir auch immer nicht ganz sicher ob ich genau in der Tiefe Angel in der ich sein will. Aber ich denke auf 5 cm mehr oder weniger kommt es auch nicht unbedingt an .


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie exakt ausloten ?*

Je nach Zielfisch/Methode/Köder können 5 cm zwischen Fang- und Schneidertag entscheiden.


----------



## Riesenangler (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie exakt ausloten ?*

Bin auch nur ein normaler Dödelangler. Heute 19.04KG in drei Stunden. Mehr war nicht drin. Aber von einer Bolo war im Anfangspost nicht die Rede. Da kann es auch ein Mikrowirbel sein und ist auch sinnvoll. Ich bin von einer Wipp ausgegangen.


----------



## Riesenangler (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie exakt ausloten ?*

Jepp. Fünf zentis, kann zwische Hopp oder Top entscheiden.


----------



## zokker (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie exakt ausloten ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lotblei an Wirbel klemmen, Pose (Feststell) oder Stopper (Durchlauf) Stück für Stück tiefer stellen.
> 
> Legt sich Pose um - liegt das Lotblei auf Grund, je nachdem wie viel vom Vorfach du aufliegen haben willst, wieder entsprechend flacher stellen.



Legt sich die Pose um, liegt nicht nur das Lotblei auf Grund, sondern auch das normale Blei. Ein Lotblei wäre dann gar nicht nötig.

Ich mach es so: Lotblei an den Haken und so lange werfen bis die Pose normal steht. Ich weiß dann aber nicht wie viel vom Vorfach auf Grund liegt. Ist für meine angelei aber auch nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie exakt ausloten ?*

:mUnd wenn Du dann so lange rumspielst, bis die Pose gerade "ein Stück mehr als normal" unter die Wasseroberfläche gezogen wird, weißt Du, daß Dein Lotblei aufliegt und Du hast die exakte Tiefe.

Soll das Vorfach aufliegen, oder der Köder über Grund schweben, einfach die Pose entsprechend verschieben.


Für Fortgeschrittene:
:mMan nehme einen Waggler mit möglichst Langer Antenne.
Dieser wird, möglichst mit groben Bleischroten "charakteristisch" ausgebleit.
D.h. ich verteile das Blei so, daß z.B.er  mit  der Gesamtbebleieung untergeht (Liftmontage).
Das nächste Blei versenkt die halbe Antenne.
Wieder das nächste nur den Körper.
Das letzte Schrot läßt den Waggler schräg im Wasser hängen.

Diese Bleigruppen kann man dann, je nach Anforderungen in genau deffinierten Abständen anordnen.
Egal, ob das 5 oder 50cm:
:mdie Montage zeigt ganz exakt die jeweilige Tiefenstufe an!
In hängerfreien Badewannen, wo ich das ganze über den Grund schleifen konnte, han ich so Senken oder Erhebungen von 5-10cm gefunden.
Und genau dort sammeln sich die Fische...:vik:

Eine Ausgelotete Tiefe sollte man sich immer genau merken (z.B. Rutenende bis 10cm über Ring xy), oder, besser fest markieren (Fettstift/Edding).

Auch bei einem Abriss hat man dann die Tiefe gleich wieder eingestellt.

Idealerweise hat man diese Grundeinstellungen für seine Stammpläte markert und muss sie nur noch an den exakten Wassersand anpassen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie exakt ausloten ?*



> Legt sich die Pose um, liegt nicht nur das Lotblei auf Grund, sondern auch das normale Blei. Ein Lotblei wäre dann gar nicht nötig.


Logo - so doof von mir.
War aus loten ohne Lotblei ;-)

Mit:
Solange absäuft zu flach gestellt - wenn gerade auftaucht hat man Tiefe am Wirbel ...

Flick ich gleich noch rein - DANKE für aufpassen, Du bist klasse, zokker!!


----------



## feederbrassen (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie exakt ausloten ?*

Ist doch eigentlich alles Basiswissen aber anscheinend auch nur eigentlich. 
Ist halt doch etwas anspruchsvoller als nur Futter rein und Angel raus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie exakt ausloten ?*

siehste doch, wie leicht man Fehler macht ;-)) 

Wissen hin oder her..


----------



## rippi (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie exakt ausloten ?*

Am besten ist es nicht zu loten und den Platz stattdessen auszutauchen. 

 Aber Achtung: Das sollte nicht in Tiefen von mehr als 10m oder stark fließenden Flüssen geschehen.


----------



## feederbrassen (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie exakt ausloten ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> siehste doch, wie leicht man Fehler macht ;-))
> 
> Wissen hin oder her..


Beim Spinnfischen kann man das eher vernachlässigen 
Beim Stippen oder mit Match und Feederrute ist DAS Loten m.e. entscheidend über Fang oder eine lange Nase. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie exakt ausloten ?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Beim Spinnfischen kann man das eher vernachlässigen


Kanten musste finde, Rinnen etc. - aber beim "hüpfen" lassen machste "Zentimeter" ..


Dennoch ärger ich mir, weil ich das falsche rauskopiert hatte (Loten ohne Lotblei) statt mit Blei.. 

Aber bei den 5 cm geb ich Dir ja auch recht - die können entscheidend sein!


----------



## Ørret (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wie exakt ausloten ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber bei den 5 cm geb ich Dir ja auch recht - die können entscheidend sein!




Ist das ne Bewerbung fürs Boardferkel:q


----------



## Kampf_Karpfen340 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wie exakt ausloten ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ohne Lotblei loten.
> Pose (Feststell) oder Stopper (Durchlauf) Stück für Stück tiefer stellen.
> 
> Legt sich Pose um - liegt das Lotblei auf Grund, je nachdem wie viel vom Vorfach du aufliegen haben willst, wieder entsprechend flacher stellen.
> ...



und wenn ich jetzt beim Ausloten bin (mit Lotblei) wie hoch muss die Pose aus dem Wasser stehen das das Vorfach auf dem Grund liegt?


----------



## feederbrassen (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wie exakt ausloten ?*

Dann liegt bereits das ganze Vorfach auf. 
Wie weit die Pose aus dem Wasser heraus ragt ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## Forelle74 (4. August 2017)

*AW: Wie exakt ausloten ?*

Hi,
wenn du genau wissen wilst wie viel vom Vorfach auf Grund aufliegt gibts ne einfache Methode.

Für Waggler Posen:
Nimm ein ca. ein Meter langes Vorfach.
Bebleie den Waggler oberhalb des Wirbel bis der Körper und bisl Antenne komplett unter Wasser ist.
Ca. 5cm überm Haken ein Zwickblei mit soviel Gewicht das nur noch weniger als die Hälfte Von der Antenne rausschaut.
Bei nem 3g Waggler dürfte ein 0,35 er Zwickblei ausreichen.

Ungefäre  Wassertiefe mit dem Posenstopper einstellen.
Wenn die Wagglerpose wieder hochkommt und leicht schräg steht liegt nur das Blei und die eingestellten 5 cm vom Vorfach auf.
Bei Mais zb. kommt ja auch noch das Ködergewicht dazu.

Und den Vorderen Teil des Vorfach kannst du ja variabel verstellen.(Blei nur leicht andrücken.)

Das lange Vorfach macht dann nen leichten Bogen und auch vorsichtige Fische merken es kaum.


----------



## Stulle (6. August 2017)

*AW: Wie exakt ausloten ?*

Ich nehme da immer Lotblei für.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330220


----------



## feederbrassen (6. August 2017)

*AW: Wie exakt ausloten ?*

Jaaaaa, die Stonfos sind TOP #6


----------

